# euthanasia fancy goldfish



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi a fancy goldfish of mine has dropsy, its had it a while, tried to save or at least keep it going using salts etc.
The time has come to let it go, so its suffering can end.

I was told to add pure vodka to tank water, how much should I add?

Thanks.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I hate dropsy my flatmate had it in his tank and lost half the fish. I got it but only lost a couple. Does anyone know the cause of it?

Sorry on the vodka thing im unsure of the answer to that but its gotta be a good way to go


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't add vodka. Thats a very silly thing to do!!!

Dropsy is caused by poor water conditions. Fish very rarely recover from it. There are a number of ways to euthanaise (sp?) fish. The most ethical are to place it in water in the freezer, the temperature will drop and the fish will pass away. You can also use clove oil. This is probably the best option. I'll write more details of how to do it, when I have time later on.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Umm Ph ammonia Nitrates and Nitrites were fine in both my tank and my mates. It happened not long after he moved in so theyd been moved and happened to me not long after transferring them into a new tank (Tank was established just used for other fish)


----------



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I don't get something, in my goldfish tank ablut a month ago, I lost a veil goldfish to dropsy, 2 weeks later a black moor. Then my oranda but I did add salts, it seem to settle & came back.
I thought dropsy was not infectious? So I don't get it, my water was spot on & still it happened. I also fed a good various diet.

I was told frezzeing cold water no good, will kill but extermely pain for ie the goldfish I was told it good way to end the suffering of a tropical fish, because they are warm water it seeds them to sleep?

Please bare in mind I don't know this is what I was told.

In the end I ended my goldfish suffering by double dose clove oil followed some vodka.
It did the job, was extremely quick, I would recommend this way.
However still heart breaking & I really feel like giving up all my fish.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

There's more to water conditions than those three readings. If its not a water quality issue then what is it?

Unless you both bought fish that were already sick?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

well the few i lost were all bread by myself and the fish my flatmate had were all ones hes had for 6+ months some for a few years. temps were all fine as well and its 4 tests I do all the time (ph Ammonia Nitrate and Nitrite) oxygen levels are fine


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> well the few i lost were all bread by myself and the fish my flatmate had were all ones hes had for 6+ months some for a few years. temps were all fine as well and its 4 tests I do all the time (ph Ammonia Nitrate and Nitrite) oxygen levels are fine


Why do you think they got dropsy then?


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Don't add vodka. Thats a very silly thing to do!!!
> 
> Dropsy is caused by poor water conditions. Fish very rarely recover from it. There are a number of ways to euthanaise (sp?) fish. The most ethical are to place it in water in the freezer, the temperature will drop and the fish will pass away. You can also use clove oil. This is probably the best option. I'll write more details of how to do it, when I have time later on.


Goldfish can survive freezing for ages and would end up dying in agony so thats not a good idea. one of my customers had a goldfish frozen in her pond over night she brought it in and defrosted it and it survived with a fair bit of scale damage though.
to euthanaze fish i usually use a blow to the back of the head crushing the brain killing it instantly, but thats not a method for the faint hearted.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Why do you think they got dropsy then?


from mine im guessing inter breeding? ive never been able to figure out why! im open to critism if theres anything you think im doing wrong im here to learn


----------



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi again I'm so sorry to hear about yours & your mates fish.
I'm the same I had from tiny baby goldfish. Had four in 200L, rena xp3 filter gravel cleaned every week, changed water weekly.
I feed got mix of foods includ live as a treat.
Tested water 1 to 2 weeks all fine.
Even changed the uv lights every 6 months.
Had them say 2yrs.
One by one they went now I had no goldfish!!
So your situation sounds like mine, I guess I'm not alone.
I'm getting rid all my fish, I try so hard & get no where.

My cousin doesn't even condition the water 3 years his tropical fish all going.
He had an out break of ick once, got rid of the ick & no probs.
Just don't get it either.
Dam gutting when your fish is sick & to top off you can't save it.

I have no idea at all!


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> from mine im guessing inter breeding? ive never been able to figure out why! im open to critism if theres anything you think im doing wrong im here to learn


 
Hello

It's not criticism. Apologies if it comes across that way. Dropsy isn't a generic trait. It's possible to have bacterial growth and dirty conditions in an aquarium even though the params you state are fine. It's one of the harder diseases to treat. Salt baths can sometimes help, but in most cases the fish won't recover.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

no i wasnty saying you were. Just saying im open to critism. Ive never had the problem since and neither has my flatmate so its all sorted by the looks of things. it is a nasty thing to get.

My tank seems healthy as you can see from my sig I have a few. Ive had this and white spot once thank you very much pets at home! Nothing else tho. The whitespot time was when I set my first tank up a few years ago and I didnt check the fish over like I do now before I buy anything. Caught it straight away tho so it was all fine.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

oh yeah and dont give up on the fish there one of the most relaxing pets in the world. A well set up tank is more entertaining than a tv anyday of the week. Ive recentley changed my main tank to south american cichlids and there excellent!


----------



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

Ooooh I thought if the water tests were correct things should be okay.

I read up about goldfish illness before hand, so I knew the sign of dropsy.
True I kept the epsom salt for rainy day, the rainy day came so I used it.
It did defo help seem to stable it. Actually forgot it got, then bang over night the dreaded pine cone started very slight, new that would be the end!

Dam gutting!


----------



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

Omg! Your joking I got a fish from pet at home first time ever last week, that's how I got white spot!
Then I went back for white spot treatment, so they got more money ha.
Have to say has worked & cleared up quick, think I caught in time too.
Never the less got a supply incase its back tomorrow.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

berkshirereptile said:


> Goldfish can survive freezing for ages and would end up dying in agony so thats not a good idea. one of my customers had a goldfish frozen in her pond over night she brought it in and defrosted it and it survived with a fair bit of scale damage though.
> to euthanaze fish i usually use a blow to the back of the head crushing the brain killing it instantly, but thats not a method for the faint hearted.


either that or with a knife quickly severing the vertebrae just below the neck...used to work in a research center, and killed over a 1000 fish every 3 months to test...


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

puddin said:


> Omg! Your joking I got a fish from pet at home first time ever last week, that's how I got white spot!
> Then I went back for white spot treatment, so they got more money ha.
> Have to say has worked & cleared up quick, think I caught in time too.
> Never the less got a supply incase its back tomorrow.


Ive got a chemical for most diseases in my little box of goodies but only ever needed the one. I must admit I didnt no the salt trick for dropsy before this so as they say you learn something new everyday


----------



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh yeh epsom salts, are really cheap to buy, quite good with goldfish.
It works by drawing the fluids out.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

cool ill pick some up next time i see it:notworthy:


----------

